# Flame Shooting From Side of Gas Log Fireplace



## BamBamDan (Sep 5, 2015)

I just converted my fireplace from wood to new gas logs.  The fire looks good except for a rather large flame shooting out from the front right (see embedded video).  That's about where the end of the u-shaped burner is, so I'm assuming there's gas being emitted from the end of the burner, which I thought was sealed off on the end.  Have you seen this before?  I'm concerned because that flame shoots right toward the valve and gas line feeding the thing and even turned the valve somewhat black ( I just wiped it off).  If this normal or should I be concerned about it?  I'm trying to figure out the best way to resolve this.  Do I need to install a new burner or can I maybe just put in a piece of sheet metal or something to block the flame?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 5, 2015)

BamBamDan said:


> I just converted my fireplace from wood to new gas logs.  The fire looks good except for a rather large flame shooting out from the front right (see embedded video).  That's about where the end of the u-shaped burner is, so I'm assuming there's gas being emitted from the end of the burner, which I thought was sealed off on the end.  Have you seen this before?  I'm concerned because that flame shoots right toward the valve and gas line feeding the thing and even turned the valve somewhat black ( I just wiped it off).  If this normal or should I be concerned about it?  I'm trying to figure out the best way to resolve this.  Do I need to install a new burner or can I maybe just put in a piece of sheet metal or something to block the flame?




Who did the install? You? Your hearth shop? A local plumber?
I suggest you take all the logs & sand (or vermiculite) out & re-shoot the video.
Hard to see what's actually happening in there & maybe without the other stuff in the way, we can tell.
If you're getting soot on the valve, you're taking a chance at over heating it & melting some of the rubber seals inside it.


----------



## BamBamDan (Sep 5, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Who did the install? You? Your hearth shop? A local plumber?
> I suggest you take all the logs & sand (or vermiculite) out & re-shoot the video.
> Hard to see what's actually happening in there & maybe without the other stuff in the way, we can tell.
> If you're getting soot on the valve, you're taking a chance at over heating it & melting some of the rubber seals inside it.


I did the install myself.  Sounds like a good idea.  I'll remove everything off the burner and reshoot the video.


----------



## BamBamDan (Sep 7, 2015)

BamBamDan said:


> I did the install myself.  Sounds like a good idea.  I'll remove everything off the burner and reshoot the video.



Well, I removed the gas logs and rocks and stuff.  Here's the new video.  Guess the gas/flame isn't being emitted from the end of the u-shaped burner as I originally thought.  You think it's just the positioning of the logs that's causing the flame to shoot out the side?


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 13, 2015)

Is that a Peterson gas log set? Whether it is or not, level the sand in the tray at the angle of the tray, from the top rear down to zero in the front. Place the vermiculite around the top of the sand evenly. This diffuses the flame over the top of the sand. Light the burner without the logs and, with a long screwdriver or something, move the vermiculite around to get the flames entirely within the tray. Any large appearance of flame, move a little vermiculite around to even it out. Then, place the logs, exactly as shown in the manual, and light it again. Be sure there are no heavy impingements of flame on the logs. If so, move the vermiculite to dampen it. After burning it a few hours, check for heavy soot deposits on the logs. This type of log set is famous for sooting up homes. Many refuse to install them anymore due to the liability of cleanup.


----------



## BamBamDan (Sep 14, 2015)

It's not a Peterson brand gas log set; it's a Lanier Oak Vented Gas Log Set.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll try moving the vermiculite around and see whether I can channel the flame away from the right side.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 14, 2015)

Are you burning LP or NG? Generally, Gas Log Sets with LP burners have Vermiculite,
while NG burners have sand. At times, the sand will clump like kitty litter as it absorbs moisture
from the NG. When it does, the clump will inhibit the gas flow & divert it.
That almost sounds like what's happening in your situation.
If you're burning LP, maybe you have a large chunk of vermiculite that is the culprit...


----------



## BamBamDan (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got natural gas.  There are granules at the bottom of the burning pan, which I assume is vermiculite.  And then it's covered by fluffy stuff that looks a little like torn up pieces of insulation.  That is supposed to give the appearance of glowing embers.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 14, 2015)

That material is rock wool. It DOES give the appearance of glowing embers.
It'll wear out after a couple of years & turn to a rusty brown color.
Is the burner still shooting flames towards the gas valve since you've
re-positioned stuff?


----------



## BamBamDan (Sep 14, 2015)

I've re-positioned the granules and the rock wool stuff several times.  It's not as bad, but it's still coming out the sides more than I'm comfortable with.  Should putting more granules and the rock wool over the burner on the right side result in less flame or more flame on that side?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 14, 2015)

BamBamDan said:


> I've re-positioned the granules and the rock wool stuff several times.  It's not as bad, but it's still coming out the sides more than I'm comfortable with.  Should putting more granules and the rock wool over the burner on the right side result in less flame or more flame on that side?



It should. I am wondering if there should have been sand in your pan instead of vermiculite, tho. Might wanna ask the vendor...


----------



## Tech Guru (Sep 18, 2015)

Agree with DAKSY.  Often now gas log companies only give vermiculite for either fuel, due to the danger of using sand with LP.  Often they're still fine with using silica sand in the pan as long as you are certain it is running on NG.  It's definitely worth putting a call in.


----------

